# Just to keep Marzi and Fairlie happy!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is taken just now with ipad, it's the girls nap time after a busy morning! 

They are on me of course! So couldn't get phone which does take a clearer picture. Ipad2 is rubbish..

Anyway here you go


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you.
Isn't it wonderful having a two poo blanket?
Dot mountaineers up my chest to ensure she is closest, then gets too hot and moves to my knee. Kiki stays on my lap.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thank you.
> Isn't it wonderful having a two poo blanket?
> Dot mountaineers up my chest to ensure she is closest, then gets too hot and moves to my knee. Kiki stays on my lap.


Nina does this too!! Much to Lola's dismay! The babies are monkeys!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They always sleep so nicely snuggled together, ruby is one for trying to sit under my chin!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This makes me happy too! I wish I could reach in and touch them. They look so soft! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> This makes me happy too! I wish I could reach in and touch them. They look so soft!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are Donna 

Cockapoos are very special! Aren't they?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> They are Donna
> 
> Cockapoos are very special! Aren't they?


They are God's little gift to the world!!! 
Willow is really soft though. Nina and Lola look like silk.
(Nick loves Nina) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> They are God's little gift to the world!!!
> Willow is really soft though. Nina and Lola look like silk.
> (Nick loves Nina)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thought Nick didn't like solid colours? Glad he likes her though... Good sign!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thought Nick didn't like solid colours? Glad he likes her though... Good sign!


He doesn't but he loves Dudley and now Nina. She had a very unique look. She is smoothish like Lola but has the beard and her color is not something you see over here. I'm going with it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He doesn't but he loves Dudley and now Nina. She had a very unique look. She is smoothish like Lola but has the beard and her color is not something you see over here. I'm going with it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her hair strands are actually much straighter than Lola's which is funny but she's got a lot more hair than Lola had at this age and it's thicker and coarser down her back. Then she has so much hair on her face she looks like chewbacca (a pretty one). It's amazing. I feel very blessed to have two unique beauties.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola at 4 months...










Nina at 4 months...










Chose 4 months as I was looking through the photos for the other thread on coats. So the pics are handy but good for comparison. I love them!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful puppies. - both of them 
I love them too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruth - your couch looks like mine, with all the cushions on the back, especially as I have new Christmas ones out!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruth - your couch looks like mine, with all the cushions on the back, especially as I have new Christmas ones out!! X


Ha the cushions are down now! 

3 months ago they wouldn't have been safe. Now Nina uses them to snuggle


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine are out of reach of wet muddy paws - we are the lucky proud owners of a new big hole in the garden!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mine are out of reach of wet muddy paws - we are the lucky proud owners of a new big hole in the garden!


I bet it's the only hole in your town dug with such love!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps the hall has been decorated since Lola's picture


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I bet it's the only hole in your town dug with such love!


What a lovely positive spin you have just put on my wrecked lawn Ruth!  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> What a lovely positive spin you have just put on my wrecked lawn Ruth!  x


Well what's the point in being negative?

We paid A LOT of money to have our lawns levelled and returfed! Now it's covered in really bad patches caused by urine! It just looks terrible. But hey, it's the price you pay to have these munchkins love you


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are both adorable


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Well what's the point in being negative?
> 
> We paid A LOT of money to have our lawns levelled and returfed! Now it's covered in really bad patches caused my urine! It just looks terrible. But hey, it's the price you pay to have these munchkins love you


Have you not tried the mineral rocks you place in their drinking bowl?
It's the females that leave the "scorch" marks, and these rocks placed in their drinking water bowl is apparently supposed to eliminate that x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Have you not tried the mineral rocks you place in their drinking bowl?
> It's the females that leave the "scorch" marks, and these rocks placed in their drinking water bowl is apparently supposed to eliminate that x


Yep have had those for a year! 

Don't work!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yep have had those for a year!
> 
> Don't work!


Oh... You can recommend them then!! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh... You can recommend them then!! x


Yep.. Religiously change them 8 weekly! I thought they worked at first... I think that was just luck! 

It's quite sad. I'm not going to have any lawn soon


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yep.. Religiously change them 8 weekly! I thought they worked at first... I think that was just luck!
> 
> It's quite sad. I'm not going to have any lawn soon


There is always quite realistic astro turf..... = no mowing!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> There is always quite realistic astro turf..... = no mowing!


You know we thought about putting this down. Went for the real thing... Now I regret it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Colin put artificial turf down, I wonder if he is still pleased with it.
Ruth, what happened to the dog loo?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Colin put artificial turf down, I wonder if he is still pleased with it.
> Ruth, what happened to the dog loo?


Lola never took to it!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you! I just love the textural quaility of that fur. All the changes of direction and silky smoothness. It does make one want to reach in and pat. I wish I could have a two poo blanket too.


----------

